# Cardiopulmonary stress test



## Coder708 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello All

Our cardiologist have recently been reading the Cardiopulmonary V02 part of a cardiopulmonary stress test.  Pulmonary is billing 94621.  This looks like it includes interpretation .  Anyone know if we can interpret this portion seperatly and what CPT we can use.

TY


----------

